# Cadpat for BMQ?



## Razic (27 Apr 2004)

Would I get the cadpat uniform for my first uniform even during BMQ? or is it the older one we get until we‘re infantry qualified?


----------



## D-n-A (27 Apr 2004)

most likely, you will get the OD Green uniform, and depending on your unit, you wont get the CADPAT till after your BMQ or after your BIQ


----------



## Razic (27 Apr 2004)

yeh thats what I thought


----------



## stukirkpatrick (27 Apr 2004)

Theres no reason to not be proud in the old Combats if you get them, they served Canada well for many years.


----------



## PriceCHofO (27 Apr 2004)

We got ours on our last day of BMQ for graduation.


----------



## Gibson (27 Apr 2004)

We got ours in the last few weeks of BMQ when our unit (GGFG) received them.  You will probably get the older combats for the course but I imagine you‘ll get them by the time your on SQ.


----------



## Razic (27 Apr 2004)

never said I wouldnt be proud, was just curious for knowledge purposes.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 May 2004)

Hmmm.  The policy is that no one will recieve their CADPAT until they are MOC qualified (for the Reserves - so many get out before they finish their training).  No wonder we are short...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 May 2004)

yup. Im into the last week of my SQ and I dont have CADPAT. In fact, our unit has a "1 year" policy on CADPAT. Which means Even after I complete my MOC this summer, I still have to wait for my CADPAT. Strangly, the same policy goes for Gerbers and Gortex kit.

I dont think its a matter of being proud, as much as it is a matter of fitting in. Im pretty sick of people asking me if im a Cadet or not...


----------



## chrisf (2 May 2004)

I was just about to make a post regarding this very topic...

I‘ve got to go to Shiloh this summer for an SQ course, but not the whole basic training...

Any other sig-op who‘ve done the course in Shiloh have an oppinion on whether I should bring my CadPat or my ODs?

My ODs are in rough shape, I‘ve got three pairs, they‘re all a little rough around the edges, and they‘ve got the standard holes where the ranks/name tags were.

My CadPats are obviously nice and shiney new...

I know some people have gone to Shiloh with the new kit, but I don‘t want to stand out, the question is, were MANY people in Shiloh with CadPat? I certainly don‘t want to stand out...


----------



## D-n-A (2 May 2004)

each unit has different rules for cadpat issue

some you need your BMQ and some you need to be QL3 qualified, an I think some issue cadpat to new recruits


----------



## chrisf (2 May 2004)

Oh, reference my question for anyone who‘d care to answer is, I‘m only talking about the uniform, I‘d be bringing the old boots/jacket/etc, don‘t want to make anybody too jealous.


----------



## mattoigta (2 May 2004)

Well here‘s my experience with this

I did my BMQ/SQ last year, and my course was outfitted with OD combats. However, this years BMQ/SQ course got all the brand new shiny kit including CADPAT and gortex.

The guys at my unit who do not have their MOC including myself, are slowly getting all the CADPAT and Goretex kit. Everyone‘s got their Goretex now and only 3 soldiers don‘t have CADPAT yet.

So like DnA said,
It all depends on your unit, so it‘s gonna have to be a wait-and-see thing for you.


----------



## rcr (2 May 2004)

Does this apply to Reg Force personnel aswell?


----------



## D-n-A (2 May 2004)

RCR, since your a civvie, an havent served in the military(I‘m going by your profile), you might want to consider changing your Forum name, since RCR is a regiment in the Army, and people may mistake you for a serving or former member of that regiment

anyways, for the reg force, this is what I know from my brother

for his basic, he had all the OD stuff, on SQ he got a CADPAT boonie hat, and he has new boots(not sure if everyone got new boots, or him an some others got them because of chits, when he completes his BIQ, thats when he gets all the new kit(CADPAT uniforms, Tac Vest, etc)


----------



## kyleg (2 May 2004)

Anyone know what the Black Watch‘s policy is on CADPAT etc? I‘m doing my BMQ the 25th, and I‘m getting all my equipment this saturday, may 8th. Just curious.


----------



## D-n-A (2 May 2004)

I dunno, just wait and see


----------



## CI Dumaran (3 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Kirkpatrick:
> [qb] Theres no reason to not be proud in the old Combats if you get them, they served Canada well for many years. [/qb]


As far as I‘m concerned the trusty ODs are superior to the Mk1 CADPATs except for the actual CADPAT camo properties of course. The material is a lot more durable and fades slower than the CADPATs. Well, hopefully the newest  cycle of CADPATs are better.

Well... CADPATs don‘t make combat lingerie... You know the trust ol‘ see through combats. LOL


----------



## kinthelt (3 May 2004)

I‘m going to be heading out to Shilo this June for my BOTP(R).  I only have CADPATs.  I‘m fairly certain that if the course instructors have a problem with this, they‘ll produce a pair of ODs.  Of course, I‘ll probably stick out like a sore thumb when I get there...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 May 2004)

C‘mon guys. You‘re getting all twisted and full of anxiety over nothing. Wear what you were issued. You can‘t be faulted for it. Plain and simple. If you were issued both (don‘t know why that would be though) wear your CADPATS. It is the preferred order of dress. Stop agonizing.


----------



## ggranatstein (3 May 2004)

Afternoon All,

I can clear up the official policy for you all... I‘m a Log O in a Comms Unit and have had to field tons of questions about this.

According to the latest CANFORGEN on the subject the policy is this:

NCMs: Only after MOC qualification.
OFFICERs: After Phase 2 (CAP)

However, in some areas, the supply sections have run out of OD Green in some sizes and issue CADPAT to those recruits who need a uniform.

In my personal view, the CADPAT looks nice, but the OD green was much more comfortable in the heat.

Any other questions? Fire away.


----------



## RCA (3 May 2004)

You are suppose to trade in your combats for CADPAT, so if you have them, that is what you wear. So if you have them, you are not expected to have combats. The policy is you must be MOC trg to get CADPAT, but doesn‘t seem to be hard and fast, even for the Reg F. There are some BIQ candidates with CADPAT and some with combats, not a big deal. 

     As for Shilo (note spelling, its in Manitoba, not Tennessee), you definitely won‘t stick out, and your instructors biggest concern is whether they are clean, neat and tidy. (no more ironing)


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (3 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Just a Sig Op:
> [qb]
> I know some people have gone to Shiloh with the new kit, but I don‘t want to stand out, the question is, were MANY people in Shiloh with CadPat? I certainly don‘t want to stand out... [/qb]


Hey Just a Sig Op,

I just did my SQ last summer in Shilo, and from what I saw, mostly everyone was in the old OD combats. This may vary slightly this year, but most of the people there are fresh new recruits, with only OD. Hope that helps.


----------



## chrisf (3 May 2004)

Yeah, I‘m thinking I‘ll be bringing my ODs... though it would be nice to burst into rooms suddenly wearing cadpat to see the effect


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (3 May 2004)

Oh man, we had a few of those, the one guy who had Cadpat in my pl looked exactly like our pl comd from the back, we kept calling room for him for the longest time


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 May 2004)

Likely they are using up the supply of OD Combats and will then issue the Cadpats when they can‘t get the combats. Makes sense


----------



## Wade (13 Jun 2004)

Hi guys, I am going to Shilo this summer as well.  I am from Ottawa and last Friday I was issued all CADPAT...I don't really care if I stick out or not....this is not a fashion show.  As it was said before, you wear what was given to you!!!  

I guess that Ottawa NDHQ Kit store was out of the old stuff...

I have a question about the kit I was issued, well maybe a few:
1.  Should I start brush shining my combat boots?
2.  Do I have to take the entire sleeping bag kit?
3.  Can I put together my ruck sack if I can?
4.  Can I take the ruck sack with all my kit inside it on the plane, or does it have to be disassembled?


----------



## G-spot (13 Jun 2004)

I just drew my kit the other day and got cadpat but no gortex.  32 brigade is supposed to be all cadpat by this summer


----------



## Yes Man (13 Jun 2004)

Graeme said:
			
		

> I just drew my kit the other day and got cadpat but no gortex.   32 brigade is supposed to be all cadpat by this summer



Yep, all new recruits are getting cadpat for BMQ in 32 brigade.


----------



## Andyd513 (14 Jun 2004)

All new CADPAT for me, heading to Shilo on July 3.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (16 Jun 2004)

34 brigade is supposed to be all CADPAT now too.

I just traded in my OD's for a set, and traded in my webbing for a new tac vest.

All new recruits at my unit have the CADPATs as well.


----------



## yot (16 Jun 2004)

how about 39 brigade... anyone?!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (16 Jun 2004)

Hey, I was in Shilo last summer, and i'll try to answer your questions. 

1.  Should I start brush shining my combat boots?
If you know how, yes...will make your life easier with one less thing to worry about. They should show you how to there, but it will save time if your boots already have some work done on them.
2.  Do I have to take the entire sleeping bag kit?
Yes. Although you probably won't use it in the field, you need a full valise for the ruck marches.
3.  Can I put together my ruck sack if I can?
Mine was given to me already put together, so, yeah, but it together if you know how.
4.  Can I take the ruck sack with all my kit inside it on the plane, or does it have to be disassembled?
You can't take it in as carry-on luggage, so yes, put it together and use it to hold kit. That's what it's for 

Hope that helps, and good luck!  8)


----------



## Wade (17 Jun 2004)

Thank you Pte. Bloggins, good advice.


----------



## Northern Touch (18 Jun 2004)

Mav1970 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I am going to Shilo this summer as well.  I am from Ottawa and last Friday I was issued all CADPAT...I don't really care if I stick out or not....this is not a fashion show.  As it was said before, you wear what was given to you!!!
> 
> I guess that Ottawa NDHQ Kit store was out of the old stuff...
> 
> ...



Have fun putting that Ruck Sack together.  UGH.  I got a new one to and a CPL in our unit was just swearing his head off tryna figure out where all the straps and stuff went. (since he got his already in one peice).  Took a while, but its doable.


----------



## chrisf (18 Jun 2004)

Regarding putting kit together, you'll be shown how to put it together on course, though if you can find somone who's *sure* they know how to put it together, feel free to put it together yourself.

If everything is in pieces though, I suggest you find a laundry sink, dump in a cup of detergent, and wash all your your webbing and ruck... especially the back pad/straps from the ruk, and yoke from the webbing, bare in mind these were probably not well washed before being turned in, and could well have years worth of sweat from somone else still all over them... as for the rest of the parts, the ruck bag, the pouch from the webbing, etc, it's just as well to wash these too, as god only knows what's been spilled on them or smeared into them...

As I said, fill the sink, throw in a cup of detergent, let everything soak for an hour, then shake it all vigorously in the water, do this with all the pieces, then start rinsing the stuff, keep changing the water and repeat the rinsing until the water is either rinsing clear, or almost clear (I had to rinse my stuff eight or nine times the first time I wash it)


----------

